# 1st Farmer's Market today



## opalgirl (Jun 5, 2010)

Had my first farmers market of the season today.  The booth fee was $20 and I made over $300!  I'm pretty pleased considering it was threatening to rain.  The best part is we are done by 12:00.  Pix aren't that great but I got lots of questions and compliments.  I plan on doing 5 more weekends this summer.


----------



## rachelb5499 (Jun 5, 2010)

What a FANTASTIC display for your soaps! I'm jealous. Congrats on the amazing profits!


----------



## Deb (Jun 7, 2010)

I envy and covet your display...that's awesome! and you look very professional!


----------



## maya (Jun 7, 2010)

drools over labels. tell me about them...

take label to me


----------



## opalgirl (Jun 8, 2010)

maya said:
			
		

> drools over labels. tell me about them...



Thanks!  The labels are really simple.  I use a recycled indented packing paper for the inner band and a "linen" 24lb outer band.  I just print on microsoft publisher so the ingredients on back can be read right side up.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## April (Jun 14, 2010)

Lovely.  Congratulatons.


----------



## agriffin (Jun 15, 2010)

Love your setup!  The levels are great and very attractive.

Good job!


----------



## SmellyKat (Jan 25, 2011)

opalgirl said:
			
		

> maya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is a "linen" 24lb outer band and where do you buy it?
Beautiful setup!!


----------



## opalgirl (Jan 25, 2011)

Linen is the style of paper and 24lb is the weight of the paper.  If you go on line you will find tons of paper suppliers.  Just search for 24 pound.  Many manufacturers have a "linen" look.  Sorry I can't remember where I got the paper.  I think the brand is Wassau?...


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful displays! Did you make your soap dishes yourself? I was thinking of making some and putting together like a gift set.


----------



## opalgirl (Jan 25, 2011)

I made the glass ones out of bevels and marbles but I bought the wood ones.


----------



## ewenique (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice display and congrats on a successful market!  Hope you have many, many more!


----------



## tomara (Jan 27, 2011)

Great setup.  And congrats on your profits too!!


----------



## heyjude (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad to hear you had such a good market! Very nice display.


----------



## donniej (Jan 28, 2011)

You did a great job on your display.... I'm sure it's part of why your sales did so well.


----------



## bablondie25 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Your display is beautiful*

Love your stair display and your labels, you are very organized. I hope I can get organized and display or at least have an eye for it when I do one.

I didn't even realize people did Farmer's Markets, thanks for the idea, so now I'll be looking them up in my area. When I think of Farmer's markets I thought of flowers and vegetables, but great idea...I need to try crafting somewhere!


----------



## Thomas S (Mar 2, 2011)

Verrrrry cool.
I would add some signs.


----------

